# Bad fibers in dishwasher insulation?



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

theres this new invention out, its called "a broom" 

oh, kitty will be fine, but i would shake that outside.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't think he means the dirt.

Dave, look up the SDS for the insulation name. Just name and SDS. It will tell you. Since the manufacturers don't expect the insulation to be outside the dishwasher, it may have something that is less than healthy that she isn't supposed to lick off.

If you can't find that, what is the brand of dishwasher & model?

"Dishwasher insulation is commonly made from *materials such as fiberglass, felt and foam*. Often the insulation comes in the form of a blanket that is draped around the machine."

*Why Do You Need Insulation Around a Dishwasher? | Hunker*


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I wouldn't allow my cat to lie on or play with that.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

See last two paragraphs -








Visiting Vet: Selene - The Martha's Vineyard Times


Over the weekend, the family noticed something was wrong with their 1-year-old cat, Selene. On Saturday, she vomited, and was shaking her hind legs oddly. Then she disappeared. Selene is an indoor cat who never ventures outside, but she was nowhere to be seen. Sunday they found her hiding under...




www.mvtimes.com


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

stick\shift said:


> I wouldn't allow my cat to lie on or play with that.


i wouldn't either, but i am sure she will not keel over from it, unless she makes it lunch..


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Okay

Thanks to all of you for the information


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't think an appliance would require a SDS since it is not classed as a hazardous material.

I would guess the insulating pad is made from compressed recycled fibres, and my not even be consistent from one factory roll to the next. I had mice rip up the underhood pad of my truck and once it was opened up, I could see all sorts of bits and pieces in there.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

lenaitch said:


> I don't think an appliance would require a SDS since it is not classed as a hazardous material.
> 
> I would guess the insulating pad is made from compressed recycled fibres, and my not even be consistent from one factory roll to the next. I had mice rip up the underhood pad of my truck and once it was opened up, I could see all sorts of bits and pieces in there.


Even water has an SDS. It's more of an occupational thing. Certainly those who work with making the insulation need the SDS, also, firefighters who might put out a factory fire and healthcare who might treat an incident..


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Fix'n it said:


> theres this new invention out, its called "a broom"
> 
> oh, kitty will be fine, but i would shake that outside.


The Kitty?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Steve2444 said:


> The Kitty?


maybe now


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> Even water has an SDS. It's more of an occupational thing. Certainly those who work with making the insulation need the SDS, firefighters who might put out a factory fire and healthcare who might treat an incident..


Certainly at the manufacturing level but not at the consumer level. I've never received an SDS with any vehicle I've bought, and think about the chemicals and compounds that go into their manufacture. I suppose Dave could ask.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

lenaitch said:


> Certainly at the manufacturing level but not at the consumer level. I've never received an SDS with any vehicle I've bought, and think about the chemicals and compounds that go into their manufacture. I suppose Dave could ask.


He asked about health & SDSs address that. Dishwasher insulation SDSs are on the Internet.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I expect it is all recycled plastic.
Probably if it goes in one end of the cat, it will go out the other. 
But possibly just stay in there like a hair ball.
Certainly won't be digested.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Get her/him a small woven rug made of pieces of cloth. The cat probably likes the warmth and being off the tile with all the bumpy things. Lately, I've noticed that the feral cats like lying on plastic bags. They're warm. Felt is also sold where they sell fabric.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

get a cake pan and put a towel in it.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

The kitty had to go to the vets' for seven days, ending yesterday for what turned out to be an intestinal blockage.

Doctor said the pad was okay, unless she was eating it, which she wasn't. Now she's back, glad to be home, her usual feisty self, and not interested in the pad any more.

Maybe just as well.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Maybe she had a fever & was feeling cold? 
Throw it out! When they lick their fur, they lick whatever they've been lying on.

Was it a string? I use a dry food with a hairball preventative in it. Glad she's better.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> Maybe she had a fever & was feeling cold?
> Throw it out! When they lick their fur, they lick whatever they've been lying on.
> 
> Was it a string? I use a dry food with a hairball preventative in it. Glad she's better.


She had a really hairy hairball. The vet showed me. He said to really brush her, and get religious with the flea killer. (She did have fleas, my bad on that.  ) My handy helper says he's got a friend with a kitty clipper, so maybe I'll give her (and the male hairy cat, Big Boy) a "lion cut."

She had a serious fever, too, doesn't seem too interested in the pad anymore, though she likes to sit on my flannel shirts. And that wooly afghan we found. 

Gave everyone flea killer yesterday.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Revolution kills ear mites, too.

My cats like Purina Indoor cat food. It has a hairball preventative. The feral cats prefer that to the regular Purina. Strange. A couple of my cats throw-up if I run out and use another dry food.

I grow oat grass when I remember. They like red lettuce, too. If you shop in a nicer grocery, they should have wheat grass already growing in small containers.









SMARTYKAT Sweet Greens Cat Grass Seed Kit, 1-oz bag - Chewy.com


Buy SmartyKat Sweet Greens Cat Grass Seed Kit, 1-oz bag at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





*Oat* – Many cats prefer oat grass to other types of grass because oat grass is slightly sweeter than other types of grass. Wheat – Wheat is jam-packed with minerals and contains 70% chlorophyll. Rye – Cats love to roll on grass. Barley – Barley is much taller than Rye. Sep 26, 2021
*5 types of grass you can grow for your cat | PetCareRx*


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

If she had fleas she most likely had tapeworm, too. Has tapeworm unless they treated it. I would hope they would do a stool specimen in 7 days! Then your other cats have it, too. Fleas carry the eggs. Praziquatel (Droncit) treats it. If you find it on the Internet, something like Chewy, then they can send it to you after they contact the Vet. The Vet, if a good one, imo, will give you multiple doses knowing that you will treat the household, but, they're legally bound to treat only the one cat they examined, if that makes sense.

Or you can pile them all in a dog cage & take them to the Vet.

I think Revolution, and the like, treats some other worms.

(I had a patient in the hospital who got worms from her dog licking her face. She had an intestinal obstruction. We had to kill the worms with drugs before she could have surgery or they would go to her brain! Stanford. That's what the docs said at the time, anyway. That was before today's better drugs.)


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> And that wooly afghan we found.


Dog or throw?
I hope you washed it!? Cold water if wool. It could have been dropped by a transient who was given a donated one. They have an immune system we don't have.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> Dog or throw?
> I hope you washed it!? Cold water. It could have been dropped by a transient who was given a donated one. They have an immune system we don't have.


Throw (not dog or person from Afghanistan . . . . ) washed, oh yes. Kitties seem to love it. I think it's synthetic.


----------

